# Aussie lawyer wishing to move to America



## allie181 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there,

I've always wanted to live in the States. I am single. I turn 29 later this year and feel it is a case of now or never. I've also reached a point in my life where I feel bored. I've always played it safe and been the sensible responsible person and feel it is time to stop just thinking and start doing. So, I am contemplating moving to either California, Texas or NY. (Not sure why Texas - I've never been but have always had this obsession with it!)

I have applied for the diversity lottery. The results come out in July, but I want to consider what other options I have if I don't win a greencard.

Some facts about me:


Are you an Australian citizen? 

Yes


 Do you have an academic degree?

I have undergraduate law and business degrees (I graduated in 2005) and have undertaken additional postgraduate legal studies (a graduate diploma in competition/antitrust law). I achieved excellent grades.


 Do you have specialist skills?

Although I am a qualified lawyer, for the past 3 years I have been working for a government organisation that investigates breaches of antitrust and consumer protection laws (i.e. the equivalent of the FTC and DoJ in the USA).


 Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital?

I don't really have the capital to study. If I did I may consider undertaking an LLM (approx $40k) or take a prep course to sit the New York Bar exam (approx $12k).



SO...

Do people have any comments and/or suggestions?

Should I try and get sponsorship from a US employer and then apply for an E3 visa? 

Are there any Aussie lawyers that have experience emigrating to the US? If so, how did you do it? 

Any thoughts on which is best - California, Texas or NY?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Well your accent is gonna be a big asset because a lot of Americans are so stupid that they automatically think anyone with an English like accent is smart.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

allie181 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've always wanted to live in the States. I am single. I turn 29 later this year and feel it is a case of now or never. I've also reached a point in my life where I feel bored. I've always played it safe and been the sensible responsible person and feel it is time to stop just thinking and start doing. So, I am contemplating moving to either California, Texas or NY. (Not sure why Texas - I've never been but have always had this obsession with it!)
> 
> ...


Your research is -- as expected -- good. The visa you're after is the E3. You need an employer sponsor.

No idea where you could work. Generally speaking, a lot of government jobs will be out for you. Some require you to be a citizen (or at least a permenant resident), and most non-technical ones wouldn't sponsor you anyway.

Wouldn't fix on a place. If your only taker is North Dakota, that's where you're heading if you want to come over.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Like fatbrit says, you need to go where the job is. If you can find a job where you are sponsored for a visa, go for it.

Otherwise, you can continue to enter the diversity lottery until your number comes up. It's not a one shot deal (unless they eliminate the lottery altogether).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## allie181 (Mar 18, 2010)

ok, thanks for the advice


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Except- Do not go to North Dakota, lol

Worse than jail


----------

